# starting a portfolio



## pocketcamera (Jul 21, 2020)

How do I start my portfolio with human photography if the only human photography i can get is street photography of people done on the sly, and stuff that doesnt actually say anything to me?

Ive tried just about every website I can think of. mayhem was a joke, instagram is just as bad but i did get 1 model confirm to pose for me today, but never showed up or contacted me at all since 1pm yesterday the 20th. 

Ive been on ADULT performer websites with no luck.   

Ive even tried facebook and got kicked off when I did not link myself to a photo company. 

in 6 months i have managed to get perhaps 30 women to actually reply to my initial email asking about rates, travel fees, and types of content they will or will not shoot.  I have only had 5 get past the initial question, and only 1 get past the second question of "this is my schedule, how does yours look for a 2 or maybe 3 hour shoot". She is the one that booked a shoot with me this evening and although she was on her instagram on and off the day, she made no attempt to contact me on her own about  a change of plans or to reply to my attempts at communication. 

So it brings me to the point that  I really am at my breaking point. I love photographing animals. Plants slightly less. But i want to get into human photography.  

and before you ask, i havent tried to book a nude shoot. The shoot that i got cheated out of today was going to be an exercise/yoga theme. 

I know not creating a fake photographic company has hurt me, i know not picking up drunk women at bars has hurt my chances of finding models. 

yeah, on an adult entertainment forum i got laughed out of a conversation about finding models by a "professional photographer" who told us his biggest method of finding new talent was to go to college bars and pick up drunk chicks.

I ran across 1/12 and 1/6 scale figures last night, and was wondering if that is the next avenue of finding a model for people with no human portfolio to show off?

before anyone asks, i dont have any friends or associates to ask for help. I dont have much family anymore and the little family I do have is not exactly on terms with me considering my niece couldnt bring herself to tell me about her engagement. Even though she was at the house for 2 hours


----------



## choidavid (Aug 25, 2020)

I'll be as straight forward as possible.

There are stepping stones to this -you can't expect models, even if you think their platform is a joke, to take you seriously when you don't have anything to showcase for it. 
Because to them, you're the joke and they don't know if you're wasting their time or not. 

Be patient and take it serious because people in the industry like to be taken that way.
Working with models require layers upon layers of trust which is why a basic portfolio is one of the minimum requirements.  This gives the model/agent to see if they want to work with you or not.
Other requirements would be a mood board, production sheet, and guaranteeing a team of staff that will assist you on the shoot.

If you're not able to have family, friends, or colleagues that can help you, well, I think that speaks volumes.
To be able to shoot people, you need to at least be able to act like you are able to relate to them -how else are they going to feel comfortable?
Also you don't need a 'fake photo company' as credentials, just a body of work that says you're trustworthy and capable.
You're a photographer -you are the company.

There is another way but it still requires you to be even more patient.
You can assist another photographer or volunteer to work on set where you can network.
If adult performers are what you want to shoot, be up front about it; don't disguise it with a yoga themed shoot.
Get back on those forums and ask if anyone needs help or contact the appropriate agency. 
Photography ain't just a hobby for these people so show them the respect that they deserve and do your homework.

On the subject of street photography; it is probably one of the hardest styles to master and a great way to learn how to gauge people.
So maybe keep at it even if it does nothing for you. It's free and the best lessons in photography are taught through it.


----------



## Jason LB (Aug 25, 2020)

Agreed- if you watch documentaries about successful photographers, notice their comfort level with their models, which in turn makes the models to feel comfortable with them. 
And of course, the photographers’ comfort with the models/ subjects comes from the photographers being confident and comfortable with themselves, and their own abilities.
I believe that this is a learned skill that develops after a lot of direct interaction with others.  People can, quite often, detect right away ( even thru online communication) what the person they’re dealing with is all about.  Again, this can be developed though.


----------

